# Arrgh....



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I had an sort of off day yesturday, felt quite ill and so only consumed about 1500-2000 calories and .. I weigh myself a day later and I lost 3 pounds.

I think I might have some sort of thyroid problem?

Seriously, my metabolism cant be that fast that I need 4000 calories just to maintain the bloody weight.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

waterweight.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Naa its not water, I would feel it otherwise.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

can you explain what the 3lb of loss was then?

seeing as it woul take ~3 days or so before you even depleted glycogen and went catabolic


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

take a big dump before ya jumped on the scales the 2nd day? 

agreed with above.. waterweight.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Might not be 3 lb's but I ate some dodgy chicken and feel really sick and I definatly lost some weight. Really annoying.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

ok

please explain what it is you have lost?

as far as im concenred gaining weight is simply about gaining muscle

unless you have lost 3lb of muscle im not sure what you are stating

yes you may be ill but this is the answer to 3lb of catabolic activity in a day?

no, you have just lost water/food in stomach


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Mate it's not physically possible to lose 3lbs of anything in 24 hours apart from water (and associated contents of sweat/urine) or gastrointestinal contents.

With a thyroid problem you would feel other symptoms for sure.

The scales will just confuse you as they are here.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I have electronic scales and I think something must be wrong with em.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

who gives a rats ****?

you have more pressing issues to deal with than scales

eat

train

rest

grow

throw away all this NSD posting and worrying and let time do its thing


----------



## AdamSimpson (Aug 24, 2007)

toxictoffee said:


> who gives a rats ****?
> 
> you have more pressing issues to deal with than scales
> 
> ...


agreed, firstly mate why weigh yourself 2 days straight, all this would do is give you biased data, you can weigh 3 pound less in the same day let alone a day later. The week before last i was very sick, vomiting, diarrhea didnt eat for the whole week. lost about 8 kilos, here i am fortnight later and i am back to my normal weight.

The body is a very funny thing, your weight will always change and i reckon almost any kinda scales testing will be biased unless you count the steps, and milligrams of food you eat in a week.

Judge yourself by what you see in the mirror, if you really want to weigh yourself once per week same day same time. anything else will be complete and utterly useless to use as a progress guide.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

weight can fluctuate by around 6-7lbs a day anyway, I think Ive come to the conclusion Alake is a paranoid bloke.

Its water mate, likes been said above, you wouldn't lose 3lbs of solid beef like that, just have a fooking re-feed and you'll feel good as new, don't forget, sausages and chips


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

On the scales issue, in my previous job i worked as a medical equipment engineer, repairing all types of equipment from diathermys to electronic scales. Got a call one day from a staff nurse complaining that her scales were weighing 2lbs too low! I asked her how she knew this and her reply was when she got weighed at her slimming club 5 days previous she was 2lb heavier than the ward scales weighed her that afternoon -well the clubs working then i said!

Got another one who said the scales were weighing 'about 2.2 times as heavy as yesterday'......:crazy:


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Five-O said:


> weight can fluctuate by around 6-7lbs a day anyway, I think Ive come to the conclusion Alake is a paranoid bloke.
> 
> Its water mate, likes been said above, you wouldn't lose 3lbs of solid beef like that, just have a fooking re-feed and you'll feel good as new, don't forget, sausages and chips


Paranoid? I usually weigh myself every week see how it is going and I lost 3lb's, NOW I know that weight can fluctuate like that I can brush it off, thankyou.

And I dont eat sausage and chips, show me where I said, this is really getting on my tits now.


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

ALAKE please dont ever leave this board, you make me smile, very often. i dont mean that in a nasty way either, you really do amuse me


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ALake said:


> Paranoid? I usually weigh myself every week see how it is going and I lost 3lb's, NOW I know that weight can fluctuate like that I can brush it off, thankyou.
> 
> And I dont eat sausage and chips, show me where I said, this is really getting on my tits now.


your not paranoid or a tit?

mate....re-read your original post.......

geez, I felt ill today and only ate 2k calories and when I weighed myself Id lost 3lbs......hmmm....must be a thyroiud prob that mate.... 

Plus your the one who has come out with ridiculous **** like, are sausages good for me? can I have chips instead of blah, blah, blah, for fuksake mate, do you read any other posts except your own and do a little research?

Im sorry but its the way you come across.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

he was only having a joke with you mate, im predicting water weight seriously, do NOT worry about get back to eatin restin and training.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> *he was only having a joke with you mate*, im predicting water weight seriously, do NOT worry about get back to eatin restin and training.


lol...I hope he is mate, i liked the chip remark though...pmsl


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Five-O said:


> your not paranoid or a tit?
> 
> mate....re-read your original post.......
> 
> ...


IM BACK:

Where Did I say - "I eat Sausages" or "I eat Chips" never. The original post in the sausage section I queried on what the nutritional quality of Sausages where as I already knew they are not good meat, I simple wanted other peoples opinions .. Que attacking me for eating sausages, chips and other ****e. Completely baffling IMO.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

ALake said:


> IM BACK:
> 
> Where Did I say - "I eat Sausages" or "I eat Chips" never. The original post in the sausage section I queried on what the nutritional quality of Sausages where as I already knew they are not good meat, I simple wanted other peoples opinions .. Que attacking me for eating sausages, chips and other ****e. Completely baffling IMO.


Mate, its a joke calm down. Its a bit of banter - why start posting here again if your just going to start on a sour note?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah it wasnt in your stomach!!!!!!Your probably constipated most of the time up your fiber intake.


----------



## 1000 (Nov 27, 2009)

> The original post in the *sausage section*


LMAO excellent


----------

